# Tiger King



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Have you watched it yet? If not, get to it.

:nod: :nod: :nod:


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Shit is crazy!!!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

It's like watching a really long episode of Cops.....except instead of a trailer park it's a "Zoo". Ohh wait, they also have trailers in the zoo &#129318;.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

This is an amazing trainwreck. It couldn't have come at a better time.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

What's it about?


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> What's it about?


Dude. You just gotta watch. It's on netflix.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Post those memes.


----------



## kaij_15 (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

@kaij_15 nice one. I haven't seen it.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> What's it about?


A guy who exploited endangered wild animals by selling them who deserved to go to jail so he lives his sad life as a captive in a cage.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I wish I could erase Tiger King from my memory and watch it fresh again. The most bonkers thing on Netflix.


----------



## OnlyMayo (Mar 24, 2020)

I am waiting on Spotify to get his music on there... Time well spent during these times...


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Ozark, then I will check it out.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> Ozark, then I will check it out.


This.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > What's it about?
> ...


This about sums it up.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Ozark, then I will check it out.
> ...


For the record, Wynnewood, OK is closer to Dallas than it is to Tulsa! :lol:

We are trying to not binge on Ozark this season and enjoy it as long as possible.

I have never been to Wynnewood, OK where Exotic Joe's zoo is located. However, the wife showed me this Youtube video once before because we have always had Wiener dogs.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

The EIB network tried to watch Tiger King and failed. They recommended Making of a Murderer and Ozark instead. YMMV.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The only tiger we're watching a lot of lately is Daniel.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Listening to the podcast.

https://wondery.com/shows/joe-exotic/

Never was a podcast guy until listened to a few ones done by Wondery. Dr. Death was the first and is excellent as well.


----------

